# Opinions Wanted



## Boatboy24 (Aug 19, 2015)

I'll be bottling the 2013 Blueberry Port soon and need to come up with a label. Which do you prefer, something fun, or maybe something more dignified?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 19, 2015)

Both look good, Make a little of both and then you can pull out a bottle of the one that best fits the occasion! 

Stuffy snooty friends or easy going light and lively friends.


----------



## BernardSmith (Aug 19, 2015)

Who's the audience? Sometimes fun and loose and sometimes dignified (but never stuffy) ... Personally , I aim for labels that are informative (not one of your categories).


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 19, 2015)

I think anything that involves one blueberry licking another should win!! 
Love both of them - split the batch!


----------



## Floandgary (Aug 19, 2015)

Jim,,,, no matter what, it's all about having FUN!!! Blueberry invokes light/cheery/refreshing attitude and no "snooty" allowed. I like the fun faces. One look at that and people will be begging for a sip! JMHO


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 19, 2015)

Agree with Mike, make them both. Life is too short and serious not to interject some fun.
Of course you could label them with the serious one because by the end of the bottle, they will probably be seeing the label as the non-serious one. 

On a side note, I want that glass you are holding.........or is it just an illusion?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 20, 2015)

wineforfun said:


> Agree with Mike, make them both. Life is too short and serious not to interject some fun.
> Of course you could label them with the serious one because by the end of the bottle, they will probably be seeing the label as the non-serious one.
> 
> On a side note, I want that glass you are holding.........or is it just an illusion?



Sadly, it isn't me holding the glass. I have no idea if that's real or Photoshop. I'd be afraid to pick that thing up. Imagine the mess if you dropped it!


----------

